

How Amazon's Choice of Tape Encourages Your Packages to be Stolen - randyrand
https://plus.google.com/105090921986557589815/posts/gNRZF3k4dZY

======
PaulHoule
If they put windows phone or blackberry tape on that might defer theft.

